# Sos for my beloved cats



## sian64 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am thinking about leaving Italy after being here for over ten years . During that time i've rescued , saved and helped hundreds of stray, abbused and neglected animals. I came here wanting to start a new life for myself but have constantly struggled with the appauling animal welfare that exists in this country. I Am exhausted with facing the lack of empathy and hypocrisy and feeling like the black sheep amongst the flock. Is it just me being a totally British animal lover or do people out there really care about the absolutly horrific things that animals are forced to endure here ....i don't know how people turn a blind eye and that is why i find myself in the position i am now in. I seriously have to face up to the fact that i can't keep working just to keep the animals i have and continue feeding and looking after the ones that i can't take in. My partner is going to work in the States and i cannot afford to stay here . So i have the unbearable decision of finding my Cats and dogs new homes.... the reason i had them in the first place was that no one else wanted to give them homes , so the task seems not only impossible but is going to break my heart . They all have their own terrible stories and all need the right home to suit their personalities and needs. 
If there are any animal lovers out there that can offer me any support or help i would love to hear from you..... i'm sure you can imagine my upset and heartache at having to make such a difficult decision ..............please help !


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

sian64 said:


> I am thinking about leaving Italy after being here for over ten years . During that time i've rescued , saved and helped hundreds of stray, abbused and neglected animals. I came here wanting to start a new life for myself but have constantly struggled with the appauling animal welfare that exists in this country. I Am exhausted with facing the lack of empathy and hypocrisy and feeling like the black sheep amongst the flock. Is it just me being a totally British animal lover or do people out there really care about the absolutly horrific things that animals are forced to endure here ....i don't know how people turn a blind eye and that is why i find myself in the position i am now in. I seriously have to face up to the fact that i can't keep working just to keep the animals i have and continue feeding and looking after the ones that i can't take in. My partner is going to work in the States and i cannot afford to stay here . So i have the unbearable decision of finding my Cats and dogs new homes.... the reason i had them in the first place was that no one else wanted to give them homes , so the task seems not only impossible but is going to break my heart . They all have their own terrible stories and all need the right home to suit their personalities and needs.
> If there are any animal lovers out there that can offer me any support or help i would love to hear from you..... i'm sure you can imagine my upset and heartache at having to make such a difficult decision ..............please help !


Hi, I cannot believe you have had no replies, someone must have some information, anyway, have got you 2 e-mail address's for you to try, if they cannot help, they may be able to out you in touch with someone who can 
[email protected]
[email protected]

Let me know how you get on, Jean


----------

